# Pontos para discussão - Presidenciaveis



## Vincinou

Hello,

Pontos of discussao "presidenciaveis". Does it mean issues to be raised by the president or discussed with the president? 

Thanks for your help


----------



## almufadado

Vincinou said:


> Hello,
> 
> Pontos of discussao "presidenciaveis". Does it mean issues to be raised by the president or discussed with the president?
> 
> Thanks for your help



In the running for the presidency there are points (=topics/issues) that help the, as a guess, campaign.


----------



## Vanda

It can be about the cadidates to presidency. And if you mean a Brazilian topic, so this is it: we are being bombarded by the presidency campaign till October.


----------



## Vincinou

Je pense que points de discussion - campagne présidentielle pourrait convenir dans ce cas.


----------



## Nanon

Et pourquoi pas "présidentiables", dans l'hypothèse où il ne s'agirait pas d'une phrase construite mais d'une liste ou d'une énumération ? Le chaînon manquant est de savoir s'il s'agit de parler des présidentiables ou avec eux, mais le texte original ne le dit pas vraiment non plus...


----------



## Carfer

À mon avis, si ce sont les points de discussion eux-mêmes qui sont présidentiables, il s'agit de points controversés de nature à être inclus dans un programme présidentiel.


----------



## okporip

Vanda said:


> It can be about the cadidates to presidency. And if you mean a Brazilian topic, so this is it: we are being bombarded by the presidency campaign till October.


 
I agree with Vanda (and Nanon, I guess).

"Pontos para discussão:
1) Presidenciáveis (the candidates to presidency)
2) O goleiro Bruno será condenado? (a popular, present policial case)
3) (...)"


----------



## Carfer

okporip said:


> I agree with Vanda (and Nanon, I guess).
> 
> "Pontos para discussão:
> 1) Presidenciáveis (the candidates to presidency)
> 2) O goleiro Bruno será condenado? (a popular, present policial case)
> 3) (...)"


 
Sim, mas isso implica o acrescentamento dos dois pontos ('_:_') que introduzem a lista e que não figuram no original, ou, pelo menos, não figuram tal como Vincinou o transcreveu. Sem os dois pontos, parece-me que '_presidenciáveis_' qualifica '_pontos_'.


----------



## okporip

Carfer said:


> Sim, mas isso implica o acrescentamento dos dois pontos ('_:_') que introduzem a lista e que não figuram no original, ou, pelo menos, não figuram tal como Vincinou o transcreveu. Sem os dois pontos, parece-me que '_presidenciáveis_' qualifica '_pontos_'.



O modo como a palavra 'presidenciáveis' incorporou-se ao nosso vocabulário permite-me dizer, com quase 100% de certeza, que ela estaria a referir-se, no Brasil, a pessoas, nunca a pontos. Note que, se carece dos dois pontos, o original usa travessão (título do tópico). É bem verdade que não há motivo para apostar (como eu pecipitadamente apostei) que a palavra corresponda a um item de uma lista. A ideia de lista, porém, ainda me parece bastante provável. Estaríamos no domínio da linguagem "telegráfica", e o sentido poderia ser "pontos para discussão [com (ou _sobre_) os] presidenciáveis". Por exemplo: 

"Pontos para discussão - presidenciáveis
1) Propostas para educação
2) Política externa
3) (..)"


----------



## Nanon

A interpretação do Okporip é a primeira que me veio a mente. Porém é apenas uma hipótese.
Uma pergunta: a palavra "presidenciável" pode ser aplicada a coisas (pontos)? A voz francesa "présidentiable" é apenas aplicável a uma pessoa apta para ser eleita presidente(a).


----------



## almufadado

Si le contexte est "Pontos para discussão Presidenciaveis" :


Il s'agit des                       topiques qui se rapporte au sujet de l' élection présidentielle  
presidenciáveis (présidentielle) qualifica pontos -> adjectivo


Si le contexte est "Pontos para discussão *- *Presidenciáveis" ( o hifen faz a vez de le "deux-point" (":"))


Il s'agit des  personnes que peut être établit comme des candidates potentielles aux élections présidentielles  
"presidenciáveis" forma um substantivo

Dans ma première réponse, j' a choisi le contexte dans le "post".

No Brasil "presidenciável" usa-se para adjectivar *mas sobretudo para substanciar (como substantivo).
*.
Em Portugal em geral diz-se "potenciais candidatos à presidência " ou coisa parecida .


----------



## Vanda

Também vi assim: uma lista de pontos a serem discutidos, entre eles,  os presidenciáveis. O caso de não ter os dois pontos após ''discussão'' não é muito aplicável a nosso pessoal que não é lá muito ligado à gramática. 
E, Aninha, aqui nas plagas tupiniquins o termo presidenciável é aplicado da seguinte maneira:


> Diz-se de pessoa que aparenta ter condições de ser indicado ou de se apresentar como candidato a presidência, esp. da República: _Há vários governadores presidenciáveis._s2g.
> 2. Essa pessoa: _A imprensa já especula sobre os possíveis presidenciáveis._
> [Pl.: -veis.]


http://aulete.uol.com.br/site.php?m...adVerbete&pesquisa=1&palavra=presidenci%E1vel


----------



## Nanon

Exatamente, Vandinha. O uso que você indica é o mesmo que eu conhecia. Mas sem a confirmação do Vincinou não podemos saber qual a interpretação correta...


----------



## almufadado

Apenas porque o autor do Thread é belga, logo aqui mais pertinho de_ nóis _do que de_ vóis_ ... 

Eu estava na dúvida mas em Portugal, qual raridade, também se ouve ou vẽ escrito "o/a presidenciável" e não podia ser mais a propósito :


> *Público - Presidenciáveis reagem ao incidente*
> 
> 24 ago. 2010 *...* Votar; |; Resultados; 0 Votos. Notícia 7 de 10. Notícia anterior. _Presidenciáveis_ reagem ao incidente. Partilhar. Imprimir; Comentar; Enviar *...*




O uso comum em Portugal é algo do tipo ... tipo assim :


> *A Memória Inventada: março 2005 Archives*
> 
> Consequências imediatas: Marques Mendes ganha e Vitorino *passa a presidenciável**. *Um cenário a quatro anos, com Mendes como Primeiro e Vitorino Presidente da *...*


----------



## Carfer

Nanon said:


> A interpretação do Okporip é a primeira que me veio a mente. Porém é apenas uma hipótese.
> Uma pergunta: a palavra "presidenciável" pode ser aplicada a coisas (pontos)? A voz francesa "présidentiable" é apenas aplicável a uma pessoa apta para ser eleita presidente(a).


 
Eu acho que sim, reconhecendo embora que a acepção mais comum, também em português, é a que indica. Ou seja, habitualmente é substantivo. Como adjectivo, pelo menos como entendo o termo, é tudo aquilo que pode ser incluído na esfera dum presidente ou candidato a presidente, numa perspectiva de futuro, não na do que já existe (caso em que será '_presidencial_'). Se eu digo que determinados pontos não são '_presidenciáveis_', quero dizer que essas questões não têm dignidade suficiente para virem a ser tratadas por um Presidente ou para serem incluídas no programa dum candidato. Outras, terão. São as questões '_presidenciáveis_'. Não vejo nada de ilógico no uso do termo, por exemplo, por um constitucionalista que discute os poderes a atribuir ao Presidente numa revisão constitucional ou do assessor político ou jornalista que debate os assuntos que deverão ser incluídos num programa ou abordados numa campanha eleitoral. Mas também é verdade que os juristas têm alguma tendência para serem atrevidos com as palavras, senão mesmo para as inventarem, e até pode ser que seja o caso.


----------



## Nanon

Bom, Carfer, agora me arrependo de ter afirmado precipitadamente que a voz francesa era aplicável apenas a pessoas!  Terei que consultar com algum jurista francês sobre o assunto. Na verdade, procurei, googlei (e não existia - v. a assinatura do Almufa ), consultei dicionários e não encontrei "questions présidentiables" nem "points présidentiables", mas acho sua explicação bastante plausível e válida também para o francês... Nunca vi usado como adjetivo, mas isso não quer dizer que ninguém se atreverá no futuro!


----------



## Carfer

Nanon said:


> Bom, Carfer, agora me arrependo de ter afirmado precipitadamente que a voz francesa era aplicável apenas a pessoas!  Terei que consultar com algum jurista francês sobre o assunto. Na verdade, procurei, googlei (e não existia - v. a assinatura do Almufa ), consultei dicionários e não encontrei "questions présidentiables" nem "points présidentiables", mas acho sua explicação bastante plausível e válida também para o francês... Nunca vi usado como adjetivo, mas isso não quer dizer que ninguém se atreverá no futuro!


 
Eu não digo que exista em francês nessa acepção, Nanon, aliás mesmo em português tenho muita dificuldade em encontrar exemplos. Uma rápida pesquisa pelo Google (que já sabemos que não é de fiar e que é possível encontrar nele justificações para tudo) deu-me _'Debate presidenciável para a Nação Católica_' (WordPress, recente, já deste mês, mas o link não funciona) e em http://mastigandosapo.blogspot.com/2010/08/superdosagem-no-1-debate-presidenciavel.html, _'Um sorriso presidenciável'_ em http://abnoxio.weblog.com.pt/arquivo/2008/10/um_sorriso_presidenciavel_a_pr etc.
A proximidade das presidenciais brasileiras dificulta muito a filtragem porque, como é natural, há uma quantidade avassaladora de tópicos sobre os '_presidenciáveis_'. 

No fundo, se porventura eu tiver alguma razão, é porque o mesmo mecanismo que leva a chamar '_presidenciável'_ a uma pessoa susceptível de vir a ser presidente deveria permitir que também se chamasse assim àquilo que tem susceptibilidade de vir a ser de alguma forma '_presidencial'._


----------



## almufadado

D'aprés ce site de internet "mots clés "de la politique :

Quelqun est "présidentiable" 



> Haïti: le chanteur Wyclef saura vendredi s'_il est_ retenu comme _présidentiable_
> 
> DSK, les Secrets d'un _présidentiable_
> 
> *François Fillon, un homme présidentiable ?*
> 
> Dans un premier temps, on peut déjà se poser la _question_ de savoir pourquoi le magazine pose *...* One Response to “François Fillon, un homme _présidentiable_ ? *...*
> 
> www.elections-presidentielles-2017.com


Pour les choses toujours "présidentielle" :

*"question présidentielle" :*



> *Obama soutient la mosquée du « Ground Zéro » et en fait une ...*
> 
> 14 août 2010 *...* Obama en a fait sans aucune équivoque* une question présidentielle *ce vendredi. Tout en insistant que l'emplacement où s'étaient éleées jadis *...*


*
"discussion présidentielle" :*


> *Echos -- Echos - OM.net - Site officiel de l'Olympique de Marseille*
> 
> 10 août 2008 *...* *Discussion présidentielle*. Scène saisie sur le vif avant le match par notre photographe.* Une discussion entre Pape Diouf, et le Président de ...
> 
> **Prêts instantanés - en faisant face à l'escroquerie financière ...*
> 
> *Une discussion présidentielle* · Ainsi vous pensez que vous êtes désespéré avec des figures ? Cinq bouts puissants pour des internes · Le gourou s'est *...*


*"thématique présidentielle "(seulement 29 résultats !?!?! )*


> *Les classes moyennes se sentent lésées - Libération*
> 
> 11 mars 2009 *...* Les auteurs notent que la classe moyenne, sensible à la _thématique présidentielle_ de campagne sur «la France de ceux qui se lèvent tôt», *...*


*"Débat (de la élection) Présidentielle"*



> *Débat Présidentielle Nicolas Sarkozy Ségolène Royal*
> 
> 23 juil. 2008 *...* Le débat entre Nicolas Sarkozy et Ségolène Royal a commencé à 21h ce mercredi et a duré plus de deux heures et demi.


----------



## Nanon

almufadado said:


> Quelqu'un est "présidentiable".
> Pour les choses, toujours "présidentiel"


Parabéns pelo excelente trabalho, aluno Almufadado! 
E como já sabe, concordo com a análise acima.

Mas   "débat présidentielle" também pertence ao estilo "telegráfico".  Logicamente, "présidentiel" (adjetivo) deveria concordar em  gênero com "débat". Neste caso trata-se de uma elipse: "(élection)  présidentielle" e até "débat (en vue de l'élection) présidentielle".



Carfer said:


> tenho muita dificuldade em encontrar  exemplos.


Eu também tenho... Procurei o mesmo exemplo: "débat présidentiable". Resultados: 3 frases.


 5 contêm a mesma frase repetida: J'avoue ne rien comprendre au débat “présidentiable / non-présidentiable”. O uso de aspas exclui este exemplo.
 au cours d'un débat présidentiable: esta é melhor (Canadá)
 le débat présidentiable va tourner autour de ces deux-là (França, informal)
 "Sourire présidentiable" também há só um...

Conclusões:
O uso adjetival de "présidentiable" é escasso (por enquanto... v. discussão acima);
Google serve para justificar qualquer coisa ;
Jornalistas, bem como falantes coloquiais e juristas, são atrevidos com a linguagem .


----------

